# armes Molchi



## danyvet (10. Juni 2010)

Liebe Molchfreunde,

bei mir ist gestern ein Molchmädel gestorben 
Zuerst sah ich sie herumtaumeln, dann hab ich näher hingesehen und bemerkt, dass sie total "aufgschwappt" ist (also aufgedunsen auf deutsch). Sie hatte Probleme sich an der Wasseroberfläche zu halten, also bin ich mit der Hand drunter und hab ihr etwas geholfen, da hab ich dann gesehen, dass sie nicht mehr zu retten ist. Sie ist dann auch etwas 20 min später tot gewesen. Als alte Pathologin konnt ich natürlich nicht anders... ich musste schauen, was die Ursache sein könnte. Also Sie hatte am ganzen Körper ein Unterhautödem (massiv, Wasseransammlung im Gewebe), vor allem im Kehlbereich, da wars ganz stark. Der Magen-Darm-Trakt war bis auf die letzten mm Enddarm komplett leer. Sonst war nicht viel zu sehen makroskopisch.
Dann hab ich mal geschaut, was google so hergibt, aber viel kommt da nicht. Ich hab noch die "Ballonkrankheit" gefunden, die vor allem bei Zwergkrallenfröschen gefürchtet ist. Könnte sein, dass mein Molchi auch das hatte, denn die Ursache dürfte Mangelernährung sein, und sie hatte ja nix im Magen-Darm... aber warum hat sie nicht gefressen? Das ist ist die Frage und falls es doch nicht die Ursache ist, hoffentlich ist es nicht ansteckend. Die anderen Molchis scheinen wohlauf zu sein.
Ich hab sie auch fotografiert, aber die Bilder jetzt in der Arbeit nicht mit und gestern war ich zu deprimiert um darüber zu schreiben. Werde heute abend Bilder zeigen. (keine Angst, die 
Sektion hab ich eh nicht fotografiert)
Traurige Grüße.....


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

Servus Dany

Ach Gott, daß tut mir aber leid 

Aber ist nun mal Natur ...... 

Ich denke aber, es gibt immer wieder solche Einzelfälle ... sorry, für den Vergleich, ist beim Menschen ja auch net anders


----------



## Casybay (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

Hi Dany,


----------



## Zottel (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

Armes Molchi. Wir haben vor ein paar Tagen einen Molch erfolgreich retten können. Er war in den Schacht gefallen, wo unser Hauswasserwerk steht. Wir haben ihn dann zurück in den Teich gesetzt.


----------



## danyvet (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

hier die Fotos, die ich versprochen hab 
sind "noch lebend", wobei, sie da schon nur mehr Schnappatmung hatte, also schon mehr tot als lebendig. Hab sie danach noch mal in den Teich gegeben, an eine flache Stelle, damit sie in Ruhe sterben kann, und dann seziert und begraben


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

Das arme Tier. Weiß man denn, woher sowas kommt?


----------



## Casybay (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

Hi Dany,
sieht aus wie eine Nierenfunktionsstörung.
Kann sowas ähnliches auch bei Amphibien sein?


----------



## danyvet (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

Ich denke, die Ursache kann rein medizinisch gesehen vieles sein. Makroskopisch gab die Pathosektion ja nicht viel her. Natürlich hätt ich das ganze in Formalin einlegen können und auf die Vet-Patho bringen, aber ich dachte mir, dass das dann vielleicht doch übertrieben wäre. Herz, Niere...kann so ziemlich alles ursächlich sein. An was ansteckendes glaub ich nicht so sehr, obwohl ich jetzt woanders schon gelesen hab, dass diese Ballonkrankheit der Zwergkrallenfrösche was viral bedingtes ist. Ich denke, man kann da aus menschlichen Erfahrungen also überhaupt nicht auf die Ursache beim Molchi spekulieren.
Das ganze muss auch relativ rasch passiert sein, denn das war eines der Molchis, die ein Erkennungsmerkmal hatten (kleiner gelber Punkt am Kopf oben) und vor ca. 2 Wochen hab ich sie das letzte mal bewusst gesehen und da war sie noch total normal (optisch).

Immer noch traurig...


----------



## Casybay (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

@Dany,
unsere Garten und Teichbewohner werden uns so vertraut wie Haustiere


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

Genau - diese Tiere werden irgendwie Teil unseres Umfeldes und da möchten wir, dass es allen gut geht!


----------



## muschtang (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

Ja....es sind ja letztendlich die tiere die den teich lebendig machen.....


----------



## danyvet (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

und bei jedem tier, das in meinem teich stirbt (viele sinds ja zum glück nicht), mach ich mir sorgen, dass es an der wasserquali liegen könnt und dass ich vielleicht einen fehler gemacht hab.
und bei molchis tuts mir halt besonders weh, weil sie soooo nette tiere sind. 
ich hab immer ein paar kübel mit wasser auf der terrasse stehen und "züchte" darin gelsenlarven, die ich dann mit pinzette an die molchis verfüttere. und an lauen abenden setz ich mich als köder auf die terrasse, warte bis eine gelse kommt, erschlage sie so, dass sie noch zappelt und werf sie ins wasser in die nähe eines molches, der grad auf futtersuche ist. und freu mich tierisch, wenn er die gelse findet und schnappt


----------



## Casybay (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

@Dany
:crazy
man darf´s ja keinem Nichtteichler erzählen,gell?!


----------



## Dilmun (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

@ Dany

Also bei Gelsenstichen wäre meine Grenze erreicht.


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: armes Molchi*

@ Sonja
kann sein, dass ich ein bissl schrullig bin? 

@ Carmen
ich bin so blöd und erzähl´s meist trotzdem meinen Kolleginnen, aber die kennen mich mittlerweile schon und wissen, wie ich bin  und du bist ja vom selben Schlag


----------

